# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Телефонные аппараты 1960-2000 годов

## Мяу

Телефонные аппараты 1960-2000 годов. Были рабочие. Нет возможности проверить. Состояние видно по фото. Находятся на Таирова, передвигаются на ж.д. вокзал. Пересылаются по всей Украине любой почтой по предоплате.По 50гр. Темка с пополнением.

----------


## Мяу

Радиотелефон и др. по 80гр. С зеленым кнопками определительномера Джулия(есть паспорт)

----------


## Мяу

Радио телефон 100гр

----------


## Мяу

.....

----------


## NIGHT HUNTER 76

Что из аппаратов в наличии?

----------


## Мяу

....................

----------


## Мяу

..............

----------


## Мяу

...........

----------


## Мяу

................

----------


## Мяу

................

----------


## Мяу

................

----------


## Мяу

.....................

----------


## Мяу

....................

----------


## Мяу

........................

----------


## Мяу

....................

----------


## Мяу

................

----------

